# Looking for a video capture device



## joelin02 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi Everyone
i have a composite video source that I want to display on my Macbook Pro. Here are the requirements for it.

1) The live preview window can be resized with no border or settings visible. 
2) The live preview has no delay (or the same delay if the video were hooked up to a TV). I tried Elgato Game Caputre and there is at least a 2 second delay. 

Any ideas?
Basically think of PIP. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you find something?


----------



## joelin02 (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes, I used a Diamond VC500 Mac. 

It's got a very short delay, probably 1/3 of a second or less. It only accepts composite input which is what I need. Oddly, the more fancy devices with multiple inputs are like 10x slower.


----------

